# Betta Macs



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I decided I would make a log here of my macrostoma spawns to kinda help keep up with how long they hold and hope to find a magical number of things so they will be successful. 


For those of you who dont know, I have two boys and one massively large lady. Usually you can keep them all together but since my boys came from different places and are a bit different in age I am trying to introduce them slow enough to prevent too much damage. So I constructed using zip ties and craft canvas a nifty in tank cage. Note, these guys jump so even though the tank lid was in place my larger male, Grump got out one night. Found him by the outflow a bit ripped. What was shocking is hes the larger of the two males, I never knew my little guy had it in him! Also note, the day after, him and the lady were spawning, he earned the right to do so. 


Now heres a bit about the individual fish, just because. First up is Mr. Grump.

I believe he is a wild caught boy, age unknown. The first few spawns he held for maybe two or three hours, and that was it. Not sure why as thats pretty unusual. His last spawn he held two wonderful days for me. Thats a great improvement. This male was sent to me because the person who had him, said he would not hold full term. Also he believed he killed the female for her greed in not giving him the eggs. 

The other male, is just called little guy. No real name yet. I have had him myself for a little over a year and he was about five months old when I got him. His parents were wild caught and they were excellent breeders. Daddy cared for the eggs perfectly once he figured it out. Anyhow, he spawned his first time about a month ago and held two days for me. Not bad for his first time especially with a lady almost twice his size. 

The female, is a big ole gal. Shes about four years old, captive bred like the little guy. Dont really know her background too well but I know shes a sweetheart. 

So now on to the tank setup. 

55 gallon, filtered with an aquatop canister and an added maxijet powerhead to give some more current. Housed in there for now, is my B. Ocellata juvies and two lone tetras. ( I know, school is needed but one is a blind guy, who I pulled do to being bullied by his comrades, the other, I honestly think he believes he is a betta, lol. He hatched in the tank and grew up with them.) 

Ph is between 6.4 and 6.6 temp is 76. No other params tested. Heated filtered covered and dosed daily with ferts, with CO2 injection for the plants. 



10/25- Little guy spawned, seems to be holding well. Juggling eggs frequently. Staying hidden most of the time. 

10/26- Still holding and hiding. Faded color which is a good sign.

10/27- Still holding. Not hiding as much, color still faded.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This sounds very interesting.I will certainly enjoy reading about the breeding adventures of an "unknown" fish for me!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

^^ Me too! I know very little about bettas but would like to know more. Just from some of the pics of the macrostomas you've put up in chat makes me want some! Keep us posted on the spawn...pics would be nice too!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! Pics will be added of course! Ill need to make time to sit down for them so they are not fuzzy.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

So the little guy swallowed yesterday. I meant to post it but I was busy with a birthday party for a good part of the day. 

So the new results are 

10/ 29- Swallowed.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

So sad, was hoping this time would be a go.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

11/3 - Little guy spawned.

This is interesting as in my past experiences the female would not be ready to respawn for two weeks. Guess she wants fry as bad as I do.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

11/ 4 Still holding. Seems to have a decent sized brood.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

You are obviously experienced at with this fish. So is there anything like being able to tell the sex on one about 1" long ?
Not that it actually makes any difference, I'd just like to know out of curiosity cause likely he/she will be a loner in the
tank. I'd just like to watch one grow up in a decent sized tank(a ten G/decent for a lone Betta).


----------



## oldoldman (Aug 13, 2013)

*old dude *old dude majerah1.......why the tree leaves in the tank ?????? who eats them ????????...........really nice tanks...........John.............*question *question


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Little guy holding


Female


Also Mr.Grump holding the last time he spawned 


Flirting


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Raymond, sexing them is not very easy when they are so small. Once they reach the two inch mark is about when you see the caudal pattern or orange cheeks of the males show up. 

oldoldman, No one eats the leaves. They are there for shelter, microscopic organisms to grow on and to release tannins in the water for the fish to feel more at home. They come from black water streams in Borneo.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

11/ 5- Still holding. Had to place barriers up on top to deter the cat from jumping up there.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

11/ 6 - Still holding this morning. Will update later this afternoon. The female is staying close and seems curious as to what he is doing. Shes not in breeding dress so I hope its more of a " Hey sweety, how are the babies?" than a " Hey good lookin, what ya eatin? Can I have some?" Time will tell. Hes still a young male so we will see. 


Here is an interesting tidbit. about a month ago give or take, I placed Grump in the little holding cell in the tank, in hopes to introduce him to the other two. He has spawned with this female, and is a larger male than the little guy.The next morning I found he had leapt out into the main tank and was pretty beat up. Clearly the little guy has youth on his side. Anyhow, I placed Grump back in and now he is content to stay in there. I have not had to chase him down to move him. He has his driftwood with java fern and some cattapa leaves and the surface is filling in with riccia. He gets one on one attention from me daily. Hand fed crickets, brine shrimp or beef heart lol. He is a tad spoiled. 

FWIW they all eat from my hand.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

and tonight, he isnt holding. I think the female is pestering him.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Late update.

11/17- spawn.
11/18- holding
11/19- holding
11/20- holding

Will see if he is tomorrow or even later this afternoon. If so he will be on day four which I believe is when the eggs start to hatch. Once he makes it past that, he should hold to term.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Today


----------



## Jet (Oct 14, 2013)

Such beautiful fish. You must have so much fun raising them.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, Jet! 

They are indeed very fun but frustrating too. They have there own plans. I just want some babies to oogle LOL. Stingy boys.....


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Awwww! That's so cool! Looks like he ate too much Halloween candy! *r2 Good luck with the new spawn!


----------

